# Petrol Catalytic converter VS Diesel Catalytic converter



## ayosavv (Apr 22, 2018)

In India , There are two types of Catalytic converter or Ceramic of cat converter available in the market 

1. Petrol Catalytic Converter 

2. Diesel Catalytic Converter 

The Price of Both the Catalytic converter varies from each other.So would request to please explain the difference between both type of catalytic converter 

Is there any difference in PGM Content based on Petrol Cat or Diesel Cat .?

Regards,
Mehul


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 23, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalytic_converter


----------



## cuchugold (Apr 24, 2018)

Theft
Because of the external location and the use of valuable precious metals including platinum, palladium, rhodium, and gold, catalytic converters are a target for thieves. The problem is especially common among late-model trucks and SUVs, because of their high ground clearance and easily removed bolt-on catalytic converters. Welded-on converters are also at risk of theft, as they can be easily cut off.[36][37][38] The tools with which thieves quickly remove a catalytic converter, such as a portable reciprocating saw, can often damage other components of the car, such as wiring or fuel lines, and thereby can have dangerous consequences. Rises in metal costs in the U.S. during recent years have led to a large increase in converter theft.[39] A catalytic converter can cost more than $1,000 to replace.[40]


----------



## Yggdrasil (Apr 24, 2018)

I read that too. 
But I haven't found any reference about where that gold is supposed to have been used.
Maybe some brazing somewhere?
Or does gold have a function in the cathalytic processes, maybe together with one or more of the PGMs?
Anyone here with more knowledge about this?
Edit for spelling


----------



## nickvc (Apr 24, 2018)

I’m sorry can’t remember the name of the company but it was researching using gold when Pt and Rh were a lot more expensive than gold but the company failed once the gold price increased past that of both metals, I don’t think any were ever made commercially so don’t bother looking for gold in them.


----------

